# UK Spouse Visa - Applied from within Australia



## melford (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi there,

Please see below details for my UK Spouse Visa, applied for from Australia:

Date of Application: 5th August 2012
Date of Biometrics: 7th August 2012
Date application was sent to Sydney/Manila: 7th August 2012 (no notification of receipt)

Does anyone have any recent processing times for spousal visas applied for from Australia?

I have been keeping tabs on the UKBA 'Visa processing times in Australia' web page and for July it states that 89% of settlement visas are processed in 10 days and 96% are processed in 15 days. 

I had reason to call the UKBA (Australia) this morning and I was advised it is more likely to be 6 weeks for a spousal visa to be processed. 

I don't want to get too excited about the UKBA stats if others experience is that UK spousal visas are more likely to take 6 weeks! 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

About 5-6 weeks on average, though a few lucky ones had theirs in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Annnie (Apr 11, 2012)

*Spouse Visa from Australia*

Hi, 

Below is our timeline for application for settlement visa's from Australia. (Australian wife & 3 kids). 

VAF4A Online Settlement Form submitted 7 July 2012

Biometrics Taken: 12 July

Supporting Documents posted and sent to Manilla: 20 July

This email was sent to us from Manilla on 25 July as below: 

"Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"

There was then a few days of confusion regarding our return envelope (they claimed we never sent one, but then found it a few days later). Everything (including our visa's) then arrived safely a few days after that.  

We couldn't believe how quick it was, but this does seem the exception!

All the best,


----------



## melford (Aug 20, 2012)

Joppa - lucky for us, you're seem to be an expert in all things visas!

A question for you, I'm clutching at straws here... I applied for a UK spousal visa on the 7th August and this week realistically marks the 6th week we have been waiting (taking into account the time taken for the visa paperwork to reach Manila.) 

I have tried at various times throughout the last 5 weeks to log into the visa4UK website (where I initially lodged my application online.) You can use this 'portal' to submit, view or cancel your application. When I log in now, the system says: 

"The Application Security details you entered could not be validated. You may try again ensuring the information you enter is correct."

Previously I had no error or problem at all logging in. Have you heard of this before?
The details are absolutely all correct.

I'm wondering if this error might mean they are currently working on our application, or have reached a decision given we no longer have the option to cancel our application through this portal??

We don't want to cancel our application, like I said above, I am just clutching at straws wondering if this is perhaps a sign that they're working on our application.

Any insight you might have would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Mel


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry I don't know. The processing time is still lengthening at all visa offices and many people are having a frustrating wait.


----------



## melford (Aug 20, 2012)

Well today marks the date on which I listed on my application as being my 'date of intent to travel to the UK' and I still haven't heard anything! Working day 36... Last month 100% of settlement applications were processed in 40 working days so lets hope we hear something this week as I am going absolutely insane!


----------



## Sic (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Melford,

I'm in a similar position as yourself and still awaiting my visa. It's been 5 weeks already, so really keeping my fingers crossed that the wait is nearing the end. 

Have you now received your visa?


----------



## melford (Aug 20, 2012)

Sic said:


> Hi Melford,
> 
> I'm in a similar position as yourself and still awaiting my visa. It's been 5 weeks already, so really keeping my fingers crossed that the wait is nearing the end.
> 
> Have you now received your visa?


Hi Sic, 

Unfortunately we haven't yet heard anything. Our 9th week (45 working days) of waiting finishes tomorrow.

I'll be sure to keep you posted if I hear anything. It is a truly frustrating wait so I hope it ends soon so that I can get back to the UK to be with my husband!

All the best!


----------



## Sic (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you're still waiting, Melford. It is an extremely exasperating a wait! Really hope not long to go before we can get back to our hubby's in the UK 

Have you or anyone else here also managed to contact the visa processing centre in the meantime? Are we able to perhaps email them and check where the application is at (since there has been no notification of the receipt of documents by them)? 

Just would be helpful to know how much longer to go, instead of hanging in mid-air!  Is the average processing time still 6 weeks, since their website says 100% applications processed in 40 days? 

Thank you and all the best to you too!


----------



## melford (Aug 20, 2012)

Sic said:


> Sorry to hear that you're still waiting, Melford. It is an extremely exasperating a wait! Really hope not long to go before we can get back to our hubby's in the UK
> 
> Have you or anyone else here also managed to contact the visa processing centre in the meantime? Are we able to perhaps email them and check where the application is at (since there has been no notification of the receipt of documents by them)?
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've contacted the UKBA Australia (email: [email protected]) and they confirmed receipt of my application. They strictly advise they will not give an update on the status of your visa application until the 12 week mark. 

The processing stats on the UKBA should be updated for September next week some time. The processing times will have increased (beyond 100% in 40 working days for settlement visas) as my application has not been processed and we've gone past the 40 working days, so at the very least, my application alone would increase these figures. 

There is another member on this forum who applied for a fiancé visa from Australia and is at the 6 week mark, so overall I think processing times have increased. There are few Australians on this forum that are currently awaiting settlement visas applied from Australia. I notice a overall trend among all processing centres since the change in regulations and that is increased processing times. They are likely trying to clear all pre July 9 applications and taking their time interpreting and applying the new regulations. 

I'll keep you posted with any news I hear on my application!

All the best


----------



## Sic (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the email address - really appreciate it! 

Looking forward for some good news soon


----------



## melford (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Sic,

I just found out yesterday my visa has been issued and is on it's way to me! At a guess I'd say it took 45/46 working days to process. It's hard to estimate given they don't confirm when our applications were received. 

I'm so relieved, I honestly got to a point where I thought this day would never come! Good luck with your application, I hope you don't have to wait too much longer!

All the best


----------



## Sic (Aug 27, 2012)

That's just awesome news Melford! So happy for you! Woohoo! 

So did you get the email saying that 'the visa has been despatched' etc...? Also do they state how long till you can track and collect it from the post office? And did your 45 days include from the day you posted the application out? Sorry, I think am just looking for that little crack of hope that mine might come in soon enough too - sigh! 

Infact just yesterday I was wondering about your visa status - so thanks so much for keeping me posted and really giving me a new lease of hope! 

Have a safe flight back to the hubby!


----------



## melford (Aug 20, 2012)

Sic said:


> That's just awesome news Melford! So happy for you! Woohoo!
> 
> So did you get the email saying that 'the visa has been despatched' etc...? Also do they state how long till you can track and collect it from the post office? And did your 45 days include from the day you posted the application out? Sorry, I think am just looking for that little crack of hope that mine might come in soon enough too - sigh!
> 
> ...


Thanks Sic!

This is the text from the email I received from Manila:

Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub

My interpretation of that is that I can track my parcel after 3 days. Presumably this is the time it takes to get from Manila to Sydney where it is then sent to me using platinum post. 

The 45/46 days is taken from the date I 'expect' my application would have been received in Manila. 

I sent my application on Tuesday 7th August. I started counting the business days from Monday 13th August, assuming this would be enough time for my application to get from Sydney to Manila. Does that make sense?

I really hope you hear something soon... how long has it been for you so far? It honestly felt at times like that email would never come, I was so shocked and surprised when it finally did! It's been a long few months without hubby but it'll be worth it when I get back to London and we can be reunited!

Keep me posted on when you hear something, I have my fingers crossed it's soon!


----------



## Sic (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Melford! Sounds straightforward once the email is received. Sigh! Ok, I've got to be patient and just wait for the email - phew! This is my sixth week - so keeping my fingers tightly crossed! 

Will definitely keep you posted! Let me know when you finally have your passport back


----------



## boombies (Jan 15, 2013)

*Spouse Visa for UK from within Australia*

Hi guys,

Any update on your visas?

I posted mine as per the below so am interested to hear if anyone has received theirs as yet.


Date of Application: 9th December 2012
Date of Biometrics: 10th December 2012 (Melbourne)
Date application was sent to Sydney/Manila: 10th December 2012 (no notification of receipt)


Cheers
b


----------



## sequins (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi,

I'm shortly going to be applying for a UK spousal visa from Melbourne, Australia and am hoping those who have applied can help me out with a quick query on the documents. Is it ok to present the documents in a binder folder? 

And do you post your documents or hand them over at the same time as the biometrics?

I've read so many different things and it seems to be different if you're applying in Australia to America. 

Thanks in advance, I hope to be able to help others once I get into the process more.


----------



## samantha1986 (Feb 7, 2013)

Annnie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is our timeline for application for settlement visa's from Australia. (Australian wife & 3 kids).
> 
> ...


Hey how you going, we will be sending of for my husbands uk spouse visa after 6months, as i have to go back to work 1st before we can send it off... so well be going to the uk and then returning back to oz after 6 months..... so were gettin help from solicitors in the uk with the paper work etc... then were do we send it off to when we get back to oz? do we send it all off by posting it? any advice would be appriciated. didnt take long for yours to come thru  :ranger:


----------



## PaddoTash (Jan 21, 2015)

*UK Spouse Visa Financial Requirements*

Hi guys, I have a question re Financial Requirements? If he (UK Citizen) earns 40K GPB per annum do I still need to have $5k AUD as savings or worse 16K GPB ??? Cant seem to clarify this in all the forms, annexes and documentation out there. 

thanks
Tash


----------

